
New Record for the World's Strongest Resistive Magnet (41.4 Teslas) - xchip
http://www.sciencealert.com/scientists-set-a-new-record-for-the-world-s-strongest-resistive-magnet
======
xchip
And this is my favourite part:

"And how strong is 41.4 teslas? Going back to the fridge magnets, you'd need
more than 4,000 of them to achieve the same force."

